# (solved) Problem mit Systemgeschwindigkeit + Lüftersteuerung

## fndark

Hallo,

Da ich relativer Neuling bin in sachen Linux such ich hier Hilfe.

Mein 1 tes Problem -> Lüftersteuerung. Nach dem Booten läuft der Lüfter hörbar, aber nicht zu 100%, nach ca 10 - 15 Minuten ist der garnicht zuhören,

nichtmal wenn die Temperaturen über 80 Grad gehen / liegen.

Mein 2 tes Problem -> Nach dem Booten läuft alles schön flüssig (ich gehe mal vom Browsergame SimCity Social aus), auch hier nach ca 10 - 15 Minuten

fängt das ganze an zu ruckeln und zu hacken wenn man beispielsweise die Spielwelt verschiebt zu einem anderen Platz, oder sich bewegente Objekte

wie Autos oder Zug kommen ruckhaft wie eine Animation auf einem zulangsamen System.

Ich habe vieles versucht um die beiden Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen, nichts hat wirklich geholfen.

Folgendes kann ich sagen, hab ich versucht:

- bezüglich dynamischer Taktung / Taktregulierung sowohl im Kernel als auch Cpufrequtils den Governor auf Performance gestellt und im Kernel

alles andere komplett rausgelassen an Governor's

- Cpufrequtils laufen definitiv mit

- acpi läuft definitiv mit

- Toshiba Laptop extras im Kernel aktiviert

- laut "watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo" laufen alle 4 Kerne mit 2294.959 Mhz, durchgehent.

Nun noch einpaar Info's zum System:

- es handelt sich um einen Toshiba C660 Satellite Laptop

- CPU ist eine Intel i5-2410 (QuadCore)

- Kernel ist ein TuxOnIce 3.0.35 x86_64

Weitere sachen sind im Anhang was vielleicht hilfreich sein könnte wie die ".config" vom Kernel aka Kernel-Config im Anhang oder auch die "Systeminformationen.txt"

welche mit "hwinfo" erstellt wurde - wird nochmehr benötigt, einfach sagen und es kommt.

ein Emerge --info sagt ->

```

Gentoo-LapfTopf ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.0.35-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.35-tuxonice-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Aug 2012 03:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.6-r1, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo poly-c amielke-overlay kde sunrise dotnet a3li pure-funtoo java-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"           

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/poly-c /var/lib/layman/amielke-overlay /var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/dotnet /var/lib/layman/a3li /var/lib/layman/pure-funtoo /var/lib/layman/java-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3des 3dnow 3dnowext GRUB_PLATFORMS X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdr cdrdao cdrom cli consolekit cpudetection cpusets cracklib crypt cups cxx d3d dbus debug declarative direct2d directx dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glib gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 hddtemp iconv ipv6 jack jpeg kde kdm kipi lame laptop lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad maps mms mmx mng modules mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg mpg123 mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nocd nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pdf-writer phonon plasma pm-utils pmu png policykit ppds pppd qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba scanner sdl seamonkey semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream svg swat symlink tcpd test-programs tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vcdx vorbis wifi wimax win32 wininst wma wma-fixed wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog battery cpu cpufreq hddtemp madwifi multimeter network" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

Gentoo-LapfTopf ~ #

```

Für hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar, da ich das Problem nicht in den Griff bekomme.

Grüße, Sven

Anhang:

- http://www.darksphere.info/files_von_hilfe_gesuchen/kernel-config.txt

- http://www.darksphere.info/files_von_hilfe_gesuchen/systeminformationen.txt[/quote]Last edited by fndark on Sun Aug 12, 2012 2:39 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist alles sehr logisch. Wenn die Temperatur der CPU zu hoch wird, dann taktet sie runter, sonst hättest du nur noch einen Haufen Asche auf dem Board. Da stimmt etwas mit der Lüftersteuerung nicht. Hast du nur Gentoo drauf oder auch Windows, zum Vergleich? Eventuell ist die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS falsch eingestellt.

Hat jetzt nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun, aber: Warum nimmst du den Govenor performance? Dann läuft die CPU ja immer auf voller Taktfrequenz. Ist doch gerade bei einem Laptop nicht sehr sinnvoll. Wenn du ondemand nimmst, dann taktet sie doch bei Bedarf auch hoch.

----------

## fndark

Hi,

ja, wie gesagt, um wenigsten halbwegs ordentlich arbeiten zu können (siehe sim social browsergame) hab ich den "performance" governore gesetzt, zu dem (entschuldigung, vergaß ich zu erwähnen) hatte ich am anfang das problem das der zwar runter getaktet hat bis auf 800 mhz und hoch ging auf 1400 mhz, aber nicht weiter als 1400 mhz.

ja, habe nur gentoo drauf! kann aber sagen das seit der gentoo-installation sich nichts an den bioseinstellungen geändert hat und zuvor unter windows 7 alles bestens lief, somit kann das bios ausgeschloßen werden.

grüße, sven

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich würde da mal komplett das BIOS durchgehen. Unter Windows kann es sein, dass da alles über Treiber geregelt wurde. Da klingt einiges sehr seltsam bei dir. Auch, dass die CPU nicht hochtaktet. Schau auch mal nach, ob es ein BIOS-Update gibt. Gerade ACPI ist da ein düsteres Kapitel. Nach dem Motto: Mit Windows funktioniert es halbwegs, egal, wie wir es hingefrickelt haben.

ACPI hat unter Linux oft Probleme gemacht, weil es hier sauber implementiert ist.

----------

## fndark

das schöne / oder auch schlechte am phoenix bios auf laptops is das es mit den einstellungen eher rar ausschaut! hab ich als aller erstes durch gesehen.

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe siehst du das problem auch in richtung acpi, wenn ja, dann denke ich auch in die richtige richtung, nur hinbekommen tu ich das nicht.

das ganze kann aber auch an meinem kernel liegen, bin da keine leuchte wenn es um die einstellungen geht, vorallem bei cpu und powermanagement

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie bist du denn zu dieser .config gekommen? Es ist da ja fast alles aktiviert, sieht gar nicht für dein System optimiert aus.

Zum einen ist folgendes nicht gesetzt: # CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set Ohne diesen Treiber wird deine CPU auch nicht richtig hoch und runtertakten. 

Dann baust du dir einen Generic Kernel: Du hast CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y gesetzt. Warum wählst du da nicht core2 aus? Weiterhin ist da jede Menge Krempel für AMD drin. Die ACPI Einstellungen sehen aber soweit OK aus. Hab aber erst nur mal schnell drüber geschaut. Aber das hat alles nichts mit dem Lüfter zu tun.

----------

## fndark

jup, das der nicht optimal ist, da haste recht, bin halt keine leuchte und bin mit dem erstmal zufrieden weil halt alles läuft was der lapi hat und ich brauche, selbst die eingebaute cam.

was den generellen kernel betrifft -> ich war zwischen durch mal der meinung das das mit dem lüfter und der taktung damit zusammenhängt, in der make.conf hab ich die einstellung core2 nach wie vor drin.

ich setz mich gleich nochmal hin und werd den ganzen krahm für die dynamische taktung setzen und den kernel neu bauen, schauen wir mal was passiert  :Wink: 

----------

## fndark

also, ich hab wie gesagt noch etwas experimentiert, die aktuelle kernelconfig ist im anhang.

folgendes hat sich geändert->

1. hab die frequenz-governor "userspace" und "ondemand" im kernel wieder aktiviert

2. amd-features rausgenommen

3. cpufrequtils starten nun mit governor "ondemand"

nun läuft der lüfter zwar, aber nur mit geringer geschwindigkeit welche zum ordentlichen kühlen nicht ausreicht.

die taktung ist zwar nun im kernel selbst wieder aktiviert, aber ändern tut die kiste nichts an den taktfrequenzen obwohl im kernel selbst "ondemand" aktiviert ist und auch in den cpufrequtils

Also - die Probleme sind nicht gelöst .... *grrrmmmlll*

Anhang:

http://www.darksphere.info/files_von_hilfe_gesuchen/kernel-config-update.txt

----------

## Klaus Meier

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ ist immer noch nicht gesetzt. Auch wenn da ACPI drinsteht, dass ist der Treiber für die Taktung der Intel CPUs.

CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ sollte raus.

----------

## fndark

erledigt, nochmal geändert die kernelconfig.

Das Ergebnis sieht so, das wenn ich die cpufrequtils stoppe, die Kiste bei allen 4 kernen mit 1400 Mhz läuft,

der aber weder hoch noch runter geht egal was ich an Programmen starte oder beende, der reagiert auch

auf das ziehen des Netzsteckers nicht

Lasse ich die Cpufrequtils mit laufen im Governor "Ondemand" so läuft der Standardmäßig mit 800 Mhz, reagiert

auf starten von Programmen oder beenden, geht aber bis maximal 1400 Mhz, nicht höher und das auch nur mit

maximal 2 Kernen, aber das scheint normal zu sein je nach Auslastung.

Die Lüfterproblematik ist beim alten geblieben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was macht der Lüfter denn genau? Dreht erst mal voll hoch und dann ganz aus? Auf die Taktung würde ich jetzt nicht so viel Wert legen, wenn es der CPU zu warm wird, dann taktet sie nicht hoch. Kannst du mal angeben, wie sich die CPU Temperatur so entwickelt. Oder die Lüfterdrehzahl?

Müsstest du lm_sensors installieren und am einfachsten durch xsensors anzeigen lassen.

----------

## fndark

Ja, der Lüfter macht nicht viel ->

1. Einschalten des System, er dreht voll / hoch

2. im laufe des Bootvorgangs (kernel laden) dreht er etwas langsamer

3. irgendwann nach 10 bis 20 Minuten hört er auf zu drehen ab wo auch das System spürbar langsam ist

Die Temperaturentwicklung sieht so aus ->

- hat der paar Stunden ausgeschaltet gelegen startet er mit um die 54 bis 56 Grad

- nach ca 1 Stunde liegt (Browsergame ca 25 Min gespielt, Mail abrufen, Foren durchforsten)

liegt der schon bei um die 70 bis 75 Grad

- mach ich noch ein Update (beispielsweise kdelibs) geht der binen 15 Minuten auf 84 oder 86 Grad

Jetz im Moment liegt der bei 78 Grad hat

- 3 x Kernel ink. Modules bauen

- 1x Nvidia-Driver + Virtualbox-Modules bauen

innerhalb der letzten Stunde hinter sich.

Lm_Sensors installiere ich immer sofort nach einer Gentoo-Installation mit  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist so das Profil, erst mal voll hochdrehen und dann nach einiger Zeit regeln. Wie alt ist das Laptop denn? Da hat schon oft entstauben und ein Tropfen Öl gereicht. Aber das ist bei einem Lappi nicht so einfach... (nur als Info, ich hatte mal 10 Jahre ein Computergeschäft, ich weiß wovon ich rede)

Frage mich, warum er nach 10 Minuten aufhört. Das klingt jetzt nicht nach Regelmechanismus, sondern danach, dass das Lager zu geht. Pack doch mal eine LiveCD von irgendwas rein und schau nach, ob die Entwicklung die Gleiche bleibt.

----------

## fndark

Ich glaub dir auch so wovon Du redest  :Wink: 

Der Laptop ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt, von daher ist aufmachen und ausblasen nicht drin wegen Garantie, hab da auch schon drann gedacht an das ausblasen.

Ich hab auch nochmal gegoogelt ob  ich eventuel was finde welche Sensoren verbaut sind, fehlanzeige - zu Toshiba Laptop's findet man eher wenig, der hier ist auch der erste wo ich das Problem mit Lüfter und Taktung habe,

habe allerdings eine Seite mit einem Datenblatt gefunden betreffend Chipsatz etc, ist alles dasselbe wie ich hab außer der CPU, hab ne Core i5 2410.

Betreffend dem versuch mit LiveCD hab ich derzeit das Problem das der mich weder ins Bios läßt noch an das Bios-Bootmenü wegen umstellen das der von CD als erstes booten soll - warum auch immer funktioniert weder die F8 Taste für das Bios-Bootmenü noch F2 um das Bios zu starten, irgendwie ist der Zeitraum zum drücken kleiner geworden seit ich hier mit Grub arbeite - ich schrieb ja schon, die letzte änderung im Bios liegt lange in der Windows 7 Zeit.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *fndark wrote:*   

> Betreffend dem versuch mit LiveCD hab ich derzeit das Problem das der mich weder ins Bios läßt noch an das Bios-Bootmenü wegen umstellen das der von CD als erstes booten soll - warum auch immer funktioniert weder die F8 Taste für das Bios-Bootmenü noch F2 um das Bios zu starten, irgendwie ist der Zeitraum zum drücken kleiner geworden seit ich hier mit Grub arbeite - ich schrieb ja schon, die letzte änderung im Bios liegt lange in der Windows 7 Zeit.

 

Das klingt aber irgendwie gar nicht gut. Wenn du das Teil einschaltest und sofort eine Taste drückst, dann muss doch etwas kommen, selbst wenn du 10 Versuche brauchst. Wenn das gar nicht mehr geht, sieht dass für mich nach einem Defekt aus. Da würde ich morgen mal den Support anrufen. Und ein BIOS-Update machen oder zumindestens die BIOS Einstellen komplett resetten. Über den Jumper auf dem Board, nicht nur aus dem BIOS. Aber das bekommst du alleine nicht hin, wenn die Tastatur nicht geht.

----------

## fndark

Ein bekannter sagt immer wenn man Ihn fragt ob er was kann -> Du bist nicht mit der Stadtwache unterwegs  :Smile: 

Getreu dem Motto hab ich mir den Laptop angeschaut und Glück gehabt -> die einzigste abdeckung die nicht mit einem Siegel versehen ist beherbergt auch die Festplatte die ich rausgenommen und somit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS von CD gebootet hab.

Laut "lsmod" scheint mir ein bestimmtes Modul zufehlen, das "toshiba_acpi" könnte des Rätsel's lösung sein.

Werde morgen mal ausschau danach halten was ich dazu finde im Goo(r)gel....

Betreffent des nicht ins Bios kommen -> die Tastatur geht ja, aber entweder bin ich zu langsam, der Zeitraum wo ich F4 oder F2 drücken muß ist kürzer geworden oder lediglich die F-Tasten gehen nicht - nur wer weis was der Käse soll  :Smile: 

Zu dem habe ich mir die Kernelconfig des verwendeten Ubuntu-LiveCD-Kernels kopiert und werd mal schauen ob

ich damit unter Gentoo einen Kernel hinbekomme, wie auch immer.

EDIT

Das Modul "toshiba_acpi" lade ich mit der /etc/conf.d/modules mit. Schade ....Last edited by fndark on Sun Aug 05, 2012 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na das sieht schon mal gut aus, und was macht der Lüfter? Bleibt der auch nach 10 Minuten stehen?

----------

## fndark

achsoo, der Lüfter, nein, bleibt nicht stehen, dreht prächtig weiter.

Wird erst morgen, aber ich hab mir die Kernelconfig der LiveCD kopiert und schau mal ob ich wie auch immer unter Gentoo einen Kernel hinbekomme.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na dann sind wir ja schon mal einen kleinen Schritt weiter gekommen...

----------

## fndark

sooo, also, der Test mit dem aus der .config der Ubuntu-LiveCD erstellten Kernel ging vollkommens in die Hose!

Gebracht hat der mal nichts da sich der Lüfter und die Taktung nicht anders verhalten haben und meine eigene Kernelsource war vollkommen durcheinander, da half nur

- Kernelsource deinstallieren

- überreste händisch löschen

- Kernelsource neuinstallieren

- Kernel neu bauen

Zu dem hatte ich nochmal die PFSources versucht aber irgendwie nicht hinbekommen - Kernelpanic, habe also wieder die TuxOnice-Sources.Last edited by fndark on Tue Aug 07, 2012 5:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fndark

UPDATE

Es hat sich was getan -  der Laptop lief 34 Minuten auf Batterie, da Taktet der auch bis 2300 Mhz, selbst bei laufendem Browsergame, der Lüfter läuft wie bei laufender Ubuntu-LiveCD!

Nun hab ich mal geschaut ob er drauf reagiert wenn man Ihm Strom gibt - tut er! Dummerweise Taktet er hier nun noch bis höchstens 1400 Mhz und der Lüfter läuft langsam bis garnicht!

Zieh ich den Stecker nun wieder ab, so bleibt es dabei, er reagiert darauf nicht mit Lüfter und oder Taktung!

Steck ich nochmal Strom an, bleibt es auch dabei, also auch keine änderung.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Möglichkeit wo man noch etwas einstellen kann? Gefunden hab ich nichts, weil ->

in /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils kann man ja nur mit den Governors schunglieren betreffent Systemstart, Stop, Sysextra

in /etc/conf.d/acpi weis ich nicht, hab zwar die Manpage angeschaut, aber da steig ich im Mom nicht durch mit Events und so

Mit "fancontrol" hab ich Experimentiert, funktioniert bei mir nicht trotz verschiedener, selbst erstellter Konfigs.

Jaaaa, nun, weis ich dennoch nicht weiter  :Wink: 

UPDATE

Hab mal weiter Gegooglet und experimentiert und folgendes rausgefunden was vielleicht hilfreich ist.

Ein "cpufreq-info" sagt das folgende:

```

Gentoo-LapfTopf linux # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an cpufreq@vger.kernel.org.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 800 MHz - 2.30 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 2.30 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 800 MHz und 1.40 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "performance" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 800 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

  Statistik:2.30 GHz:6,24%, 2.30 GHz:1,01%, 1.80 GHz:0,48%, 1.60 GHz:0,54%, 1.40 GHz:5,69%, 1.20 GHz:0,90%, 1000 MHz:7,74%, 800 MHz:77,41%  (80842)

analysiere CPU 1:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 1

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 800 MHz - 2.30 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 2.30 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 800 MHz und 1.40 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 800 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

  Statistik:2.30 GHz:3,86%, 2.30 GHz:0,45%, 1.80 GHz:0,21%, 1.60 GHz:0,22%, 1.40 GHz:3,13%, 1.20 GHz:0,31%, 1000 MHz:6,10%, 800 MHz:85,72%  (53556)

analysiere CPU 2:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 2

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 800 MHz - 2.30 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 2.30 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 800 MHz und 1.40 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 800 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

  Statistik:2.30 GHz:4,68%, 2.30 GHz:0,56%, 1.80 GHz:0,25%, 1.60 GHz:0,32%, 1.40 GHz:3,27%, 1.20 GHz:0,39%, 1000 MHz:6,39%, 800 MHz:84,14%  (64730)

analysiere CPU 3:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0 1 2 3

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 3

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels: 10.0 us.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 800 MHz - 2.30 GHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 2.30 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 800 MHz und 1.40 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 800 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

  Statistik:2.30 GHz:3,15%, 2.30 GHz:0,37%, 1.80 GHz:0,18%, 1.60 GHz:0,23%, 1.40 GHz:2,45%, 1.20 GHz:0,24%, 1000 MHz:5,22%, 800 MHz:88,15%  (47151)

Gentoo-LapfTopf linux #

```

Was also bedeutet das er die möglichen Taktfrequenzen alle samt schonmal kennt!

Wenn ich nun händisch also temporär den Governore im laufenden Betrieb ändere mittels "cpufreq-set  -g performance" bleibt es beim oben beschriebenen - nicht mehr als 1400 Mhz.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Moin,

das der Lüfter beim BS Start fast oder auf volle Leistung geht ist wohl normal.

Mein T43 ind das Ideapad machen das beide und das auch unter XP/Win7.

Zu den Restlichen Problemen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich faul war und auf den Laptops Archlinux benutze.

Das Ideapad macht ordentlich abwärme und pendel manchmal um die 90 Grad, was aber noch iO sein soll.

----------

## fndark

Hi,

die Temperaturen pendeln bei mir hart an der Grenze, so um die 90 bis 95 Grad - bei 100 Grad schaltet der automatisch ab, egal ob die CPU oder GPU bei 100 liegen, daher hab ich da eher weniger Sorgen.

Das ganze ist nur eben ärgerlich, da ich weis das die dynamische Taktregelung ja funktioniert - setze die auf meinem Rootserver auch ein! Und Rat weis ich mir nun mittlerweilen auch keinen mehr .... bin sogar soweit das ich sage "... braucht jemand SSH-Zugang einfach was sagen ..." obwohl ich nicht wirklich bei Unbekannten ein Freund davon bin.

Weitere Erkentniss

Boote ich den Laptop im Batteriebetrieb (Netzstecker gezogen) läuft der selbst nach 1 Stunde normal (Lüfter und Taktung), auch wenn ich nach dem starten den Stecker stecke (Netzbetrieb) - ich habe bei 51 Minuten mein Browsergame gestartet und 9 Minuten später fing der wieder an nurnoch bis 1400 Mhz zu Takten und kaum bis garnicht den Lüfter zu drehen .... komische Sache.

Starte ich den gleich im Netzbetrieb geht der normale Betrieb 20 Minuten, is noch merkwürdiger, sollte das nicht wenn schon umgedreht sein?

Grüße, Sven

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann hast du es ja im Batteriebetrieb schon mal hinbekommen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Dann müssen wir mal schauen, warum das Umschalten in den Netzbetrieb alles tötet. Werde mir deinen Kernel noch mal anschauen, eventuell finde ich da noch was.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ein paar Tips ins Blaue: 

Mit welcher Desktop Umgebung machst du deine Tests? KDE und Gnome mischen ja auch irgendwie bei ACPI mit (Bildschirm heller/dunkler machen je nach Netzbetrieb/Akku). Wäre mir zwar neu, dass die auch an den CPU Frequenzen rumschrauben, aber möglich wärs.

Hast du verschiedene Runlevels für Netz-/Akku- Betrieb? Wie z.B. in der dt. Power Management Anleitung beschrieben? Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das mit den Runlevels aus dem englischen Guide rausgenommen wurde.

----------

## fndark

Hi,

erstmal vielen dank für eure Antworten!

Da ich gestern versucht habe das Bios einem Reset zuunterziehen was allerdings nicht funktioniert hat, bin ich mit dem Teil zum PC-Händler meines vertrauens gedüst und hab den mal ran gelassen mit folgender Erkenntnis:

1. Auch der hat den Reset nicht hinbekommen, weder mit dem Reset per Chumper noch Reset über die CMos-Batterie

2. Die Festplatte hat einen Treffer, in dessen Test-PC wird die nichtmal erkannt unter Win 7

Heute Mittag erfahre ich mehr, hab ich das Teil wieder schauen wir weiter - die Gentoo-Installation ruft ganz deutlich  :Smile: 

@forrestfunk81

Ich hatte die Kde 4.8.3 also Stable und KDM gestartet per XDM.

Ob die KDE an den Frequenzen schraubt weis ich nicht, "Powerdevil" hatte ich am laufen.

Betreffend den Runlevel wie beschrieben im Power Management Guide, ja, hatte ich, bin die Anleitung 2 oder 3 mal durchgegangen.

Ich hoffe mal das eine Neuinstallation den Fehler nichtmehr bringt, schauen wir mal  :Wink: 

Ich melde mich wenn ich soweit bin

Bis dahin, Grüße, Sven

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn man es richtig macht, dann funktioniert der Reset. Geht rein physikalisch gar nicht anderes. Du musst neben der CMOS Batterie auch den Akku raus nehmen. Und dann warten. Kann Stunden dauern, am einfachsten über Nacht, da machst du dich nicht verrückt, in dem du ständig nachschaust. Denn jedes Einschalten sorgt dafür, dass das Spiel wieder von vorne los geht.

Mein Board hat sogar einen Knopf für den Reset. Und einen Jumper. Wenn ich das BIOS aber mal richtig vermurkst habe, dann hilft nur stromlos machen, Batterie raus und stundenlang warten.

----------

## fndark

Hi,

soooo, Laptop wieder da. 3-2-1 Gentoo-Installation geht los....

Naja, ich hab das Problem mit dem Bios letzten Endes ja alleine gebaut.....

1. vor längerer Zeit hab ich den "Fast-Boot" im Bios aktiviert wodurch es schwerer ist den Zeitpunkt für F2 zuerwischen - auch der Cumputer-Heini hat den nich erwischt

2. hätte ich mitgedacht und nich einfach die Partitionen gelöscht so hätte ich das Bios ja nur flashen brauchen da es dabei ohnehin auf Werkseinstellung (Reset) zurück geht

3. Man sollte besser die Bootreihenfolge lassen wie sie ist, 1. CDRom, dann HDD, dann USB oder halt 2. und 3. umdrehen

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - alles is jut und mein Konto 45 Euronen leichter  :Smile:  Dummheit muß bestraft werden, denn gewußt hab ich es ja mit dem Bios flashen und soweiter.

Ich meld mich wenn ich Gentoo hab wie es ausschaut ....

Grüße, Sven

----------

## fndark

Hi,

UPDATE

Im Moment sieht es so aus das ich den Powermanagement-Guide noch nicht durchlaufen habe, habe eben gerade mal mein Gentoo soweit das ich Internet und lokalisierung hinbekommen habe wobei Internet nur mit händischem zu tun funzt was aber wahrscheinlich ein Konfig-Sache bei "WPA-Supplicant ist.

Derzeit läuft der Lüfter normal je nach Temperatur was er vorher nicht getan hat! Schauen wir mal was nach dem PM-Guide passiert  :Wink: 

Grüße, Sven

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na dann hat doch etwas im BIOS geklemmt. Mach es dir jetzt nicht zu schwer. Ignoriere einfach den Powermanagementguide. Lass den userspace Govenor weg, keine externen Programme und nur die performance, powersave und ondemand im Kernel und versuche erst mal damit. Klappt bei mir supergenial, brauche nichts anderes.

----------

## fndark

Hi,

jap, ich gehe eben den  Powermanagement Guide durch, schauen wir mal was danach passiert.

Ich bin jetzt der Meinung das mir einpaar Kernelmodule fehlten, komplett.

Vorher war die Liste von Lsmod ziemlich kurz, jetzt sind Module dabei die vorher nicht waren, ich schieb es auf das fehlen der in -- eingerammten im nachfolgenden:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              12349034  41 

nvidiafb               45680  0 

fb_ddc                 12525  1 nvidiafb

vgastate               16827  1 nvidiafb

video                  19176  0 

i2c_i801               17338  0 

----------------------------------------------------

iTCO_wdt               17816  0 

iTCO_vendor_support    13718  1 iTCO_wdt

-----------------------------------------------------

uvcvideo               71332  0 

mei                    36465  0

```

Zudem habe ich jetzt "nvram" mit am starten was ich vorher ebenfalls nicht hatte, wie gesagt -> mal schauen was passiert  :Wink: 

Grüße, Sven[/b]

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du hast ja auch nichts modularisiert sondern alles fest eingebaut. Dann bekommst du auch keine Module...

----------

## fndark

Hi,

also, erfolgsmeldung (bis jetzt) -> Lüftersteuerung funktioniert und Frequenzscaling ebenfalls selbst nach 45 Minuten Uptime und mehreren abziehen und anstöpseln des AC!

Der Hacken ist das ich gern auf Nummer sicher betreffent der Lüftersteuerung gehen würde (daher setze ich den Beitrag noch nicht auf Solved), nur derzeit bekomm ich mit normalem arbeiten die Temeperatur nicht über 55 Grad wobei selbst das schwer ist!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ich temporär und das für einen gewissen Zeitraum Last erzeuge? Sprich, um die Temperaturen hoch treiben zu können!

Grüße, Sven

----------

## Klaus Meier

```
*  app-benchmarks/cpuburn

      Latest version available: 1.4a

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9 kB

      Homepage:      http://pages.sbcglobal.net/redelm/

      Description:   Designed to heavily load CPU chips [testing purposes]

      License:       GPL-2
```

Freut mich, dass du es hinbekommen hast. Hatte sich doch das BIOS verhakt?

----------

## fndark

Hi,

also doch

SOLVED 

Naja, an das Bios glaub ich eher nicht - da sind richtung Powermanagement keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zufinden, selbst nach dem Biosupdate nicht.

Ich glaub eher das es an fehlendem "nvram" und diesem "iTCO_" lag, denn beides war definitiv nicht vorhanden im Kernel soweit ich mich erinnere.

Es macht zwar scheinbar keinen Unterschied (zumindest ist keiner Spührbar oder ersichtlich) ob nun AC angesteckt oder der auf Batterie läuft, aber das macht nischt - in beiden Modis läuft er gleich gut und regelt bestens!

Nun kann ich mich um die beiden andere Baustelle mit Namen "Wpa_Supplicant" kümmern.

Danke euch allen für die Hilfe!!!

Grüße, Sven

----------

